#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Lying is part of human nature

## Wondergirl

Not one person in this room.let alone one person in this nation ,
or even world ,has not spoken a lie .It doesn't matter how big or 
little it may have been , but we have all done it. 
haven't we been taught that lying only makes things worse?

----------


## Bhavya

> Not one person in this room.let alone one person in this nation ,
> or even world ,has not spoken a lie .It doesn't matter how big or 
> little it may have been , but we have all done it. 
> haven't we been taught that lying only makes things worse?


We all tend to lie to safeguard ourselves or our loved ones. But we have to make sure our lie is not hurting someone else.

----------

